# [OS 9] Handle



## Vivid (4 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Donc sous Os 9, personne a eu des surprises en utilisant les Handles ?

bye.


----------



## CathyGYM (4 Décembre 2010)

Peux tu préciser ta question?


----------



## mtcubix (4 Décembre 2010)

Vivid a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Donc sous Os 9, personne a eu des surprises en utilisant les Handles ?
> 
> bye.



Ca, c'est  du mac programming avec pascal pour Mac, j'en conserve un souvenir brumeux


----------



## tatouille (5 Décembre 2010)

Vivid a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Donc sous Os 9, personne a eu des surprises en utilisant les Handles ?
> 
> bye.


:rateau::rateau:


----------



## ntx (5 Décembre 2010)

Vivid a dit:


> Donc sous Os 9, personne a eu des surprises en utilisant les Handles ?


Je ne suis pas sûr que beaucoup de forumeurs n'aient un jour programmé sous Mac OS9 :rateau:

Sinon, c'est juste une histoire de pointeur, à toi de le gérer correctement.


----------



## Vivid (5 Décembre 2010)

ntx a dit:


> Je ne suis pas sûr que beaucoup de forumeurs n'aient un jour programmé sous Mac OS9 :rateau:



Tant pis..

même si j'ai la solution.


----------



## mtcubix (5 Décembre 2010)

Vivid a dit:


> Tant pis..
> 
> même si j'ai la solution.



La solution à quoi ? puisque tu n'as pas posé de problème


----------



## Vivid (5 Décembre 2010)

mtcubix a dit:


> La solution à quoi ? puisque tu n'as pas posé de problème



je raconte, bande d'ignoble infidèle à Os9 !!! :mouais:


une meeeeeeeeeeeeeerde.....  

un NewHandle pour un type char**, ensuite un NewPtr pour chaque élément (_), jusque là tout est ok... vient ensuite l'assignement avec un strcpy... et là... c'est le drame.. 
plantus.

pour le deuxième exemple, idem, on remplace le type char par deux types Rect**, pour avoir deux tableaux de Rect.
Au final les deux tableaux ont les mêmes adresses mais décalées d'une adresse pour le second.
Example ; pour le premier tableau déclarer, sont l'élément [0], à la même adresse que l'élément [1] du deuxième tableau et ainsi de suite..cool 

je vire le NewHandle et je créer mes pointeurs de pointeurs, par deux NewPtr et ça roule !

voili voilou._


----------



## tatouille (7 Décembre 2010)

Vivid a dit:


> je raconte, bande d'ignoble infidèle à Os9 !!! :mouais:
> 
> 
> une meeeeeeeeeeeeeerde.....
> ...


_

tu peux les allouer ca evite de faire du code a la microsoft :rateau: mais enfin c'est ce qui se passe avec NewPtr_


----------



## Vivid (11 Décembre 2010)

tatouille a dit:


> tu peux les allouer ca evite de faire du code a la microsoft :rateau: mais enfin c'est ce qui se passe avec NewPtr



vaut mieux... les alloués


----------

